# Naughty teenager



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

At just over 8 months barney cocks his leg confidently, marks constantly when out walking, seems to be able to hold his wee and poo for a really long time and has discovered sniffing the ground is SO interesting. I guess all this means that he has 'matured' and is a big boy now. Well, a teenager anyway.

Barney has been let off his lead from 10 months and has always been brilliant with recall. However, I've noticed a couple of times recently he has been more interested in sniffing the ground and has just ignored me. Today in the park he developed selective hearing and I realised he had found a couple of rice cakes on the floor. because I didn't want him to eat them I moved towards him - fatal. Que for a chase around and the little blighter even picked up the remnants that he'd dropped on his chase around.

What advice would you give? Treats (for once) held no interest because he was much more interested in the forbidden fruit as it were. He's always come when called (although chooses not to drop and leave most times) but I don't want him to feel it's alright to ignore my call.
:question:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is 15 months now and seems to be having a monkey phase! He has chewed the door matt (could have been worse!!!) and he too seems so much more interested in the ground than the sound of my voice! I have just purchased a whistle and tried it on our walk this morning. It grabbed his attention straight away. I'm trying to train him the following : two whistles for come and one hard whistle for stop. I am having to teach him STOP as he seems to ignore my cross tone at the mo, naughty teenager! It seems to be working anyway. Good luck with your troublesome teen xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm afraid at 21 months Dudley is still like this with me if he finds something he thinks is exciting, he will just do the 'you can't catch me' dance and I have to hope it is nothing dangerous, I know this is not good and would love to get him to come straight to me no matter what, his recall is good any other time and I do use a whistle but that still doesn't work if he doesn't want to give something up - I know I need to do extra training for this but I do think some dogs are naturally more submissive and wouldn't be so cheeky!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My old girl Steffi only started to be good at recall when she was an old girl! We spent many hours on the park trying to get her back and me many times in the floor tangled up in her training line while she jumped all over me covered in fox poop! Bless her heart...I miss that dog x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I'm afraid at 21 months Dudley is still like this with me if he finds something he thinks is exciting, he will just do the 'you can't catch me' dance and I have to hope it is nothing dangerous, I know this is not good and would love to get him to come straight to me no matter what, his recall is good any other time and I do use a whistle but that still doesn't work if he doesn't want to give something up - I know I need to do extra training for this but I do think some dogs are naturally more submissive and wouldn't be so cheeky!


Wait - teenage years go on that long?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> My old girl Steffi only started to be good at recall when she was an old girl! We spent many hours on the park trying to get her back and me many times in the floor tangled up in her training line while she jumped all over me covered in fox poop! Bless her heart...I miss that dog x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Funny how they can be sooo bad and we love them just the same, maybe even more!  My condolances for Steffi, has she been gone a long time?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try....... Wilf spots two interesting bull dogs charges off....ooooo pack mentality, others follow closely behind him, poor bulldogs are about to be ambushed, I'm doing the recall 'thing' but all have gone deaf......I know why don't I go and say hello to the bulldogs ..... Can't blame it on Wilfs teens.....maybe middle age


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"Hmmm.....playful bulldogs or that boring old mum who will continue to feed, pamper and love us no matter how bad we are?....Bull dogs it is!, charge....."


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is 90% good . . Carley is about 50/50 . . I've given up on solutions and just accept it for what it is . . if either of them find an interest . . I'm toast . . they are oblivious to my rantings


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya Molly is more bad then good on some days  She has selective listening syndrome I try to accept it but on some days it's a bit much But in the end it does make me laugh!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fairlie: Steffi left us a few days before jasper was born! I like to believe she sent him to us! He has made the loss of Steffi bareable but she is still sadly missed! A home needs a dog, I couldn't stand the silence when she died xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You have my deep sympathies. When our Max died it was brutal. On her grave is a small stone which reads "Dogs make a house a home." 

We still miss her and we contemplated not getting another. Soon though it became evident living without a dog is not for us. I still don't get how non dog families survive?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I know how hard a loss of our beloved puppy babies can me. My deepest sympathies. Lexi and Beemer came via my Maggie's death too. I missed the pitter patter of paws and nails on my tile. But I didn't know I'd be getting dogs so soon. These guys were born the day I knew that my Maggie wasn't going to be with me much longer. Two weeks later she died. And one month later I found these two. Maggie taught me so much that has helped me with these two. Sometimes I can see her in Lexi's saucy eyes or Beemer's protective stance. She would have found these two annoying as heck but would have loved them with all her heart.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We had every intention of trying to see what life would be like without the commitment of a dog....naaahhh...not for me!! Even hubby can't imagine life without jasper now! Steffi has her special place in our front garden. She has a little cross which has beautiful flowers and hearts drawn on it with oil pastels by my me and daughter this is done everytime they fade. On Jasper's birthday she had a beautiful hydrangea and lavender bush so next year it will look beautiful, just like my girl!!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

here she is when my daughter was small x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful, oth of them! What expressive eyes too. I think you can see into their souls through their eyes.

My partner is Buddhist so we still go to Max's grave often even though she has been gone over three years. We bring her a dog bone, light incense and tell her how much we miss her. She would have hated Rufus. She was a people dog and would have found him stupid and immature. She would have told him so too!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's official, whistle works better than raised voices and water spray with Jasper! He was dive bombing me and sat on my toast as soon as I got my whistle order was restored! I suppose life would be boring without the odd monster moment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I too couldn't stand the emptiness of a home without a dog in it. It's amazing how much you talk to them and what great company they are when you are alone of an evening. Loved hearing about the dogs you have all loved and lost.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They all hold such special places in our hearts, don't they xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

